
Canonical Encounters Messy Legal Questions Bringing ZFS to Ubuntu - joabj
http://thenewstack.io/canonical-encounters-messy-legal-questions-bringing-zfs-ubuntu/
======
adamleventhal
"In the end, perhaps what matters is that Ubuntu users should be able to use
ZFS without fear of consequences. However, morally they should be aware that
ZFS in Ubuntu is a violation in the opinion of many the experts."

I don't trust the author on matters of jurisprudence or technology; I
certainly don't on matters of morality.

